# 2011 Routan is Out



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you all see that VW.com has the new 2011 Routan listed now. Details all the specs, photos, etcetera. I am very disappointed with VW not getting the LCD guage in the center. That's just dumb. I have to say that based upon what was listed, I can't see a real benefit to the 2011s over the 2010s. Other than the better motor, in terms of technology. But the price is higher and your not going to get the same deal that we saw with the 2010s. So I guess I am glad I didn't wait for 2011. 

I am curious to see how many they produce for the dealers. Maybe it will be a lower supply this year.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Did you all see that VW.com has the new 2011 Routan listed now. Details all the specs, photos, etcetera. I am very disappointed with VW not getting the LCD guage in the center. That's just dumb. I have to say that based upon what was listed, I can't see a real benefit to the 2011s over the 2010s. Other than the better motor, in terms of technology. But the price is higher and your not going to get the same deal that we saw with the 2010s. So I guess I am glad I didn't wait for 2011.
> 
> I am curious to see how many they produce for the dealers. Maybe it will be a lower supply this year.


The real value is for the SE and SEL models. I rarely ever see the base model or the SEL Premium on the road. Given the fact that the SE gains nearly 100 horsepower and the SEL gains the foglamps and better tires along with the upgraded engine and new steering wheel - I expect those to sell better than before. 

Now - the real question is now that the Chrysler and Dodge vans have upgraded interiors and suspensions...what real value does the VW Routan offer. It no longer handles better. No longer has the higher quality interior and it now lacks some key features - the high end guages, the extended center console option and of course the new super stow-n-go seats.

I see the VW having a much harder time moving units now that the Chrysler vans moved so far up market. VW's job just got a lot harder...and Chrysler/Dodge's job just got a lot easier.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Personally, I'm glad my Routan doesn't have the stow and go 2nd row seats. Those are small and uncomfortable. I actually prefer the 'captain chair 2nd row' as it was one of the positive selling points when I was comparing the Routan to its' other Chrysler cousins.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the Routan and if I had to do it again, I would still buy the Routan over the other models. But I am not as impressed with the 2011 as I thought I would be. I always thought that the SEL should have fogs and a roof rack. It seems like a no-brainer to me. I am also disappointed that they didn't get the better guages. 

What I do like in the 2011 model is the better tires, the sliding captains chairs in the second row, fog lights and rack on the SEL. The motor I guess is good. But I don't get too excited about that compared to the 4.0. But these items will cost a heck of a lot more than what I paid for my SEL. The price went up slightly and there aren't any discounts yet, as there are no vehicles on the lots yet. If they maintain the same levels of production as the 2010s, then I agree, VW is going to have a hard time moving them and at the end of 2011, I may be taking advantage of the deep discounts that may come to be, and get a premium model. If they don't deeply discount and the market suddenly shifts in favor of Routan, then I take a pass this year. But like it was said above, I think the Routan's competition just got a lot stronger and Routan doesn't have the same appeal that it did in 2010, aside from the name of course.


Steve


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

I think best feature on 2011 Routan is the second row sliding. Wondering if can convert my fixed captains to sliders


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a video of the 2011 Chrysler Touring.

The Sto n' Blow, still blows, VW hands down has the best second row seats. No matter what they do, if you remove material you remove comfort! The one cool feature I like is the lock/unlock with out the keys, but then again as soon as I am coming out of a store I already have the keys ready and start the van. The padded arm rests(captian's) look cool, and now Chrysler has the VW Padded arm rests on the door panels. I'd be curious to see how the suspension is compared to the VW suspension. 
The upgrades to the older sibilings definitely step up their game, but they also have alot more to loose than VW does. VW signed a 4 or 5 year deal with Chrysler on these vans and if they keep the van the same w/o upgrades to the interior they could position themselves to keep their prices lower. I bet even with the 8-10K off VW is still making money, so if their vans were lower in price you could effectively drag the customer looking at a lower trim DGC over to VW for a Routan with more gadgets(NAV and RSE) for the same price as one without. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL3f8eK1rcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

VWoA had a 4 year deal with Chrysler for the rebadged Routan, 2011 is the last year we'll see them.
I just traded in my '03 Eurovan weekender (which we loved) for a left over '10 Routan SE w/ RSE. VW was offering $10,500 off of MSRP and our dealer gave us a fair price for our Eurovan. Out the door the new Routan cost us less than 8k out of pocket. If the deal wasn't so inviting we would have held off until the Routan replacement came out in 2012.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

We decided that for $ 8,000 we could live with the for a year, and if indeed it turns out to be decent car we'd keep it, if not we could always sell or trade it towards the new VW van in 2012-13.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I just watched the above 2001 T&C video. I am suprised how small/thin the seats actually are. And that is in the Limited model. I didn't realize how much more padding and plush the Routan seats actually were. 

The Stow & Gow doesn't appeal to me in the slightest. I can't imagine a time that I would ever need it. 

I love the new Chrysler guages. 

The exterior chrome accents look good. They would look great on the Routan. 

I like the stowing of the roof rack cross bars and I would love to have a roof rack on my SEL.

There are five things I would like to have on my SEL from the T&C:
1. Roof Rack
2. Guages
3. HIDs
4. Fogs
5. 115v Outlet

Nothing else appeals to me on the T&C. All of these are available on the Premium, which I wish I would have bought.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Here's a video of the 2011 Chrysler Touring.
> 
> The Sto n' Blow, still blows, VW hands down has the best second row seats. No matter what they do, if you remove material you remove comfort! The one cool feature I like is the lock/unlock with out the keys, but then again as soon as I am coming out of a store I already have the keys ready and start the van. The padded arm rests(captian's) look cool, and now Chrysler has the VW Padded arm rests on the door panels. I'd be curious to see how the suspension is compared to the VW suspension.
> The upgrades to the older sibilings definitely step up their game, but they also have alot more to loose than VW does. VW signed a 4 or 5 year deal with Chrysler on these vans and if they keep the van the same w/o upgrades to the interior they could position themselves to keep their prices lower. I bet even with the 8-10K off VW is still making money, so if their vans were lower in price you could effectively drag the customer looking at a lower trim DGC over to VW for a Routan with more gadgets(NAV and RSE) for the same price as one without.
> ...


Chrysler now offers the same 2nd row captains chairs that the Routan has had the last couple of years, the suspension has been redesigned to meet or exceed Routan handling and the materials are now vastly superior than the Routan. When you add in the available supper center console and upgraded gauges - the Chrysler/Dodge vans now have everything and more that the VW offered. And if you want Stow-n-go (which is much better than last years version) they offer that as standard.

All said - VW no longer has the interior and handling advantage over its Chrysler cousins. I fear VW Routan sales will slide into a ditch this coming year.


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Routan handles better*

I had a drive in 2011 T & C this week and it was improved but 
_*Routan handling is still superior.*_


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool Dub said:


> I had a drive in 2011 T & C this week and it was improved but
> _*Routan handling is still superior.*_


 But the gap is significantly reduced. And to many people - they will be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two...especially the Dodge - which has a stiffer suspension set up than the Chrysler. But when you factor in some of the other improvements (gauges, full integrated center console, stow-n-go seats if you want them and cheaper prices) then you have a VW van that is merely more of a styling trim package. I fear that will hurt sales of the Routan in 2011 as undoubtedly Chrysler/Dodge will have more marketing dollars for their vans than VW does.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

2005cts said:


> But the gap is significantly reduced. And to many people - they will be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two...especially the Dodge - which has a stiffer suspension set up than the Chrysler. But when you factor in some of the other improvements (gauges, full integrated center console, stow-n-go seats if you want them and cheaper prices) then you have a VW van that is merely more of a styling trim package. I fear that will hurt sales of the Routan in 2011 as undoubtedly Chrysler/Dodge will have more marketing dollars for their vans than VW does.


 I agree that some of the advantages to the Routan have been reduced and maybe even eliminated in terms of style. But I don't think that plays out in favor of Chrysler or Dodge anyway or any more than it would have in the 2009 or 2010 model years. If you consider that the majority of Routan owners, from my perspective on this site, would not own a mini-van but for the Routan. The VW name and exterior qualities probably sell more Routans than anything else. And you have also consider that when comparing the 2009/2010 Routan to the T&C/Caravan, the Routan techinically lacked many options anyway from the start. The majority of Routans sold are SEs and then SELs. A side by side comparison to the Chrysler vehicles of the same year shows that Routan was always lacking many options. No roof racks, fogs, HIDs, 115v outlet, sensors, mirrors, EVIC, warranty, Stow-n-Go, center table, chrome accents on some, etcetera. As you can see, model to model, the Routan never stacked up quite well to the Chryslers. My point being, I don't think the typical Routan buyer cares about most of the advantages the Chryslers offered then or now. And I certainly don't think someone considering a Routan will make any effort to compare stiffer spring rates with a Caravan. On paper, I think the Chryslers always looked better, I just don't think that made a difference to most Routan owners today. I didn't even consider a Chrysler option, it simply didn't matter to me if Chrysler had more bells and whistles, and they technically did. 

Now, if you look at what VW did for the Routan for 2011, they actually closed the gap themselves in many ways in terms of options. They now offer more of the higher end options on the SE and SEL models, that you previously only got on the Premium. And, they still have interior, suspension and steering components from the VW parts bin. It looks like Chrysler picked up on some of that, and even beat out VW on the guages. But I don't think it is significant enough to turn a Routan buyer away from VW. 

Lastly, I think the Routan still looks much better on the outside and on the inside than the T&C. As for the Caravan, I think they still look cheap, especially in the seats. 

Thanks, steve


----------



## smsmith_66 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Totally*

I just got a Routan SEL and I totally agree with this assessment. I'm currently looking for the best rack for the van.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

smsmith_66 said:


> I just got a Routan SEL and I totally agree with this assessment. I'm currently looking for the best rack for the van.


 Thule rack is the best and probably your only option, you can outfit your van at www.thule.com Not sure if Yakima makes any thing or not. 

Thule is $300-$350 depending on what style load bars you choose. This is the option I am taking since I already have many Thule accessories, plus it keeps my van rack free and wind noise free!


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

smsmith_66 said:


> I just got a Routan SEL and I totally agree with this assessment. I'm currently looking for the best rack for the van.


 What year did you get? 2010 or 2011?


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bought a 2009 SEL with a roof rack. It was a VW corporate fleet car and has 7,800 miles on it. We definitely liked it better than the T&C (although the 2011 T&C looks better).


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Waiting for 2012*

I have 2010 Routan and like it a lot, but when the '12's come out, I'm going to seriously look at the Caravan R/T. Even though Chrysler didn't really change much on the outside except for the wheels, the suspension mods and the black interior are very interesting. Maybe a dealer will have a leftover '11 R/T. I need a Chrysler because of the need to carry a power wheelchair and the ramp kit fits Chrysler vans only, so I was happy to find the dealer eager to sell the Routan at such a great price, about $8,000 off, and that the ramp fit with no modifications. I kind of miss the stow and go seats we had in our '10 Dodge G. Caravan, that died too young at 5,000 miles.

I have to admit, VW did a great job styling the Routan, and we love the van. Maybe VW will do something worth looking at in 2012.


----------



## sdvw (Feb 22, 2011)

I definitely prefer the fit and finish of the Routans. They look great and stand out from all the other vans on the road....


----------



## Dubed (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm having a bit of a dilema trying to pic a new Van. I started out eye balling the new 11 R/T. Test droe one and found that the suspension was a bit to stiff and it rattled a bit more than I would like. Love the way they put the R/T together, looks great. The new set up is nice and the full center console is great. Took out the 11 Routan today and loved it, but the last of telescopic steering makes for a knee on the stearing wheel. At 6'5" it is hard for me to find a vehicle I fit well


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Test drive*

I have a '10 Routan, and previous to that a variety of Chrysler vans (8 altogether). Last week I had the opportunity to test drive a new 2011 Honda Odyssey, and boy, what a quality feel to that van. It had the sunroof and leather interior (EX-L). I was very impressed with it and will consider one when the time comes to replace the Routan. The Honda will probably cost $2k to 3k more than the VW, but the Honda keeps its resale value better. And the Honda does have a tilt/telescoping steering wheel.


----------



## Dubed (Dec 16, 2003)

Unfortunatly the Odyssey doesn't have enough head room for me.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

While all market conditions are local, comparing a Routan SE w RSE to an Odyssey EX-L with RSE is a close approximation. On the Routan, you do not get the autotemp control or a moonroof, while the Odyssey gives up one in the transmission, roof rack, and only one RSE screen. 

The Odyssey has the reputation, plus where I live the social norm is to buy an Odyssey. 

The Odyssey will probably run you around $34,500 on a good day, and I was able to buy my Routan brand new at the end of April for under $27,000 - that is around $7,500 less. 

For myself personally, I always override the autotemp control in my Mercury, and I've never liked moonroofs, so those were not big issues for me. Others might feel differently.

I also like the center console that allows my wife to climb back to the kids while in the van from the passenger seat, plus we do use both screens in the RSE - my wife watches one thing, my kids can watch another, and I can listen to the radio through the speakers. 

Not exactly family togetherness, but we only do that on long trips. 

I bought the Routan because it was the best deal on a loaded minivan I could find.


----------

